# No Surge, No Drive!



## ant observer (Jan 7, 2017)

I live in a peculiar market for drivers to work. Tourist island, mostly short trips averaging 2-3 miles 90% of the time. Boatloads of ants marching in from the mainland ( we have 3 bridges) to chase crumbs to bring back to their nests too. No Surge and you're getting about $3 and left thinking " was it even worth it you dumb S.O.B.?" Occasionally you'll catch some good surge and get pinged non-stop. After it cools, you take a leak, and a bite to eat, you check your earnings. Oh snap, looks like an app. has tricked me into doing its bidding once more! Peanuts, anyone?


----------



## TheCoach (Mar 27, 2017)

I started doing uberX and Lyft 1 month ago.

Lyft was giving me 520$ bonus ( 3.20$ a ride ) if I complete 160 ride in my first month. 

Uber last week were giving me boosts most of the time it was 1.5-1.9x
I made decent money last month with both apps but this week sucks. If they think they slick and try to make me get used to it then not give me any boosts or bonuses or good surges, they are stupid! I have another job and today was a waste of time fir me all rides were flat fare. I'm not working tomorrow or after.. until I see a bonus or promotion.

I feel sorry for you guys who are doing this full time.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

TheCoach said:


> I started doing uberX and Lyft 1 month ago.
> 
> Lyft was giving me 520$ bonus ( 3.20$ a ride ) if I complete 160 ride in my first month.
> 
> ...





TheCoach said:


> I started doing uberX and Lyft 1 month ago.
> 
> Lyft was giving me 520$ bonus ( 3.20$ a ride ) if I complete 160 ride in my first month.
> 
> ...


U might as well get out now


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Dredrummond said:


> U might as well get out now


I agree!!! They are getting you HOOKED, that stream is about to dry up...Get out NOW.


----------

